# need assistance for image rating script



## aryan_passion2 (Jan 18, 2009)

hii everyone..

I don't know whether this is the right place to ask this query or not.

I had bought a new image rating script-"hotorot clone" , which is working fine 
but I am having some problems regarding change of menu colors,
changing themes and back ground colors. 
Any help will be appreciated since I am not a techie.
If this is not the correct place just refer me that.
Thanks


----------

